# Success ttc naturally with prednisolone?



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Was just wondering if anyone had any experience successful or otherwise of ttc naturally whilst taking prednisolone for NKs?
My cytokines are normal at the mo, but I have a problem with NK cells flaring.


Any info/views/experiences shared would be really useful.


Thanks.
Caddy x


(Ps. If you pick this up Vix, huge congrats on your prednisolone baby!!!!!!!! Totally fab.)


----------



## sunnythoughts (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi caddy,

I am new to this section of the forum. I have a baby, so thankful and blessed. But I needed prednisolone, intralipids, humira and clexane alongside IVF to be successful. 

Already my thoughts are turning to conceiving number 2, but not getting my hopes too high. We are considering trying naturally with steroids and maybe intralipids. Sorry I have no answer to your query, but I would love to hear how you get on as I am in a similar situation considering the same thing.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sunnythoughts.  


So nice of you to reply.


I am at that stage of not being able to face another cycle after having six previously.  


I conceived naturally last time the cycle after my worst ever IVF where I only had one egg. The first natural BFP since 2001. I had taken humira a couple of months prior which had brought down my cytokines to 21. They also suppress NK cells. Once pregnant I also took pred plus all the other stuff (gestone, clexane, aspirin). 
I had my cytokines tested back in June but they were within range so I can only think that NKs are still causing their problem (effectively killing off any embryo before it gets a chance). I was wondering if prednisolone would suppress those. I have discussed with the ARGC, but wanted to see whether any girls on here had had success.


Wishing you all the best of luck with ttc.       


Lots of love,
Caddy


----------



## sunnythoughts (Oct 7, 2010)

Caddy,

A quick question. Would your clinic let you use immune drugs and try naturally. You mentioned that you saw the ARGC, did you discuss trying naturally?

Thanks for your help


----------

